# lavender whip dupe. so mad i missed it!!!



## Macnarsandlove (Mar 8, 2009)

Any brand lipstick or gloss dupe would be great. I keep seeing it and now it has grown on me. If u know any locations that still have it thats cool too. pm me!! TIA!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 8, 2009)

I am pretty sure Erine said her counter restocked so others might have too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Otherwise Barry M has a lippie pretty much exactly the same colour... cant recall the name


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 8, 2009)

Barry M - Lip Paint

Check out Palest Lavender perhaps.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 8, 2009)

I think that Up The Amp is a dupe for Lavender Whip. I missed it too and I really wanted to get it but I decided not to since I have Fashion Mews.


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 8, 2009)

The Barry M lipstick is more like Fashion Mews unfortunately. 

I found a UK brand of lipstick that is very close just isn't matte (not that LW is matte but you know what I mean lol) and is a tiny bit lighter. Swatches on my blog, 2nd post I think! The link is in my signature


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_I think that Up The Amp is a dupe for Lavender Whip. I missed it too and I really wanted to get it but I decided not to since I have Fashion Mews._

 
Nah Up The Amp is a much brighter, vibrant shade of purple IMO. It's more like the purple equivalent to Girl About Town.


----------



## fintia (Jan 2, 2010)

Maybe you guys figured this combo out already.. but I just did. I was sad looking at lavender whip listings on ebay.. they were soooo expensive so I started looking through different threads here.. and ppl talking about up the amp as a dupe or fashion mews.. so since I have both I though what if I mix the too, I can have a similar shade. So I applied a light layer of Up the amp and then on top I applied Fashion Mews and I think I got a pretty darn close dupe.. so I'm excited.. lol I wore the combo  today!


----------



## HustleRose (Jan 3, 2010)

i wish they would re-release it!! it was so popular, i don't see why they wouldn't. i'm still on the hunt for it. i had a friend in london get me the barry m palest lavender lip paint and it's more like fashion mews.


----------

